# Rayas verticales y horizontales macbook.



## supremme (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola, hacve unos dias compre un powerbook g4 alumunium, casi nuevo de estetica, voy a casa, lo enciendo y veo unas rayas horizontales que oscilan, van y vienen, ya me paso con un ibook g4, tras unos dias probandolo, y pensasndo si abrirlo para ver si hay algo mal que se vea, un cable o conexion etc. al final decido ¨operar¨ el powerbook, asi que me pongo a b uscar informacion, manuales etc. http://www.powerbook-fr.com/IMG/pdf/PowerBook_12.pdf en esta pagina teneis toda la info para abrir un powerbook g4 de 12 pulgadas, en las 2 variantes con o son mini dvi.esta en pdf asi que lo podreis imprimir. muy importante poner varios cajones, cajitas para meter los mini tornillos, la malloria de estrella excepto los de la parte superior de teclado que son torch. conforme vamos desmontando los guardaremos en cada cajitga con su nombre de ubicacion, para no cambiarlos de lugar, en estos ordenadores cada tornillo tiene sxu sitio y si no lo hacemos asi es un lio, y no quedara como de fabrica. bueno procedo a desmontar todo como dice en el manual antes citado, revisando cables, conexiones buscandoi el minimo fallo o pelado en alguna funda, asi hasta llegar a sacar la placa madre o logic board.cojo la lupa y me pongo a revisar, todo ok, me voy al chip grafico nvidia 5200, como0 sabeis van soldados con bolitas de estano sin plomo, cojo una vela de las que llevan el soporte de aluminio, son redonditas, saco la cera, saco la mecha y lleno de alcohol el recipiente de aluminio donde estaba la cera poniendo la mecha en el centro, lo enciendo y lo dejo que se queme el alcohol, unos 5 mins, cuando se ha apagado, dejo enfriar un poco, protejo la placa xon papel de aluminio dejando una ventana paRA el chip grafico, cojo un secador de pelo, a una distancia de unos 5 cms caliento el chip durante un minuto mas o menos, lo dejo enfriar 5 mins y otra vez a calen tar, asi unas 3 veces, llevar cuidado de no pasarse de calor, el secador es de pelo y de 1600 wat. no usar decapadoras industriales ya que calientan demasiado y quemaremos el chip. lo dejamos enfriar y montamos a la inversa del manual, es decir de la ultima paqgina a la primera, lo semimontamos a falta de terclado y demas, es decir todo conectado, refrigerador puesto etc, lo encendemos y ya esta, una vez que todo funciona lo montamos del todo y a disfr
utar, a mi me funciono, y si buscais a mucha gente tambien, este metodo vale para  todo tipo de chips que van soldados asi, una vez reparado, llevaremos cuidado con las temperaturas, estos manzanas son propensos a calentarse, segun ellos estan deisenados asi, pero tras estudiarlo con detenimiento no es asi y a la larga rompen, hay miles de casos. espero haberles ayudado a sacar adelante vuestro preciado mac, ante cualquier duda, aqui estoy


----------

